# São Paulo Skyline!



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

*São Paulo, SP*

1











2











3











4











5











6











7











8











9











10











11











12











13











14











15











16











17











18











19












20











21











22











23











24











25











26












27











28












29











30











31











32











33












34











35











36











37











38











39











40











41











42












43











44












45











46












47











48











49











50











51











52











53











54











55











56











57











58











59











60











61











62











63











64












65











66











67











68











69











70











71











72











73











74











75











76











77











78











79











80











81











82











83











84


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Boas fotos! Só senti falta de vc enumerar os bairros que aparecem nas imagens. Pr quem é de fora é um pouco complicado saber exatamente todos os principais bairros ou regiões que aparecem nas fotos. Sei que vc tirou as fotografias na zona sul, junto do Ibirapuera. hehe


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

São Paulo é um colosso!


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gostei desses ângulos inéditos! Parece que foram tirados do Jabaguara ou Vila Mariana. Deixaram São Paulo com cara de capitais do Sudeste (montanhosas), com essas serras e o Pico do Jaraguá ao fundo.


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Aqui pensando...quantos skylines possíveis São Paulo pode ter?


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

GRANDE METRÓPOLE! :cheers:


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

WOW MARAVILHOSO ... AMO DEMAIS O SKYLINE DE SAO PAULO ... 



LUXOOOOOO BABADééééérrimoooo ... 



otimas imagens ..


----------



## DEBAREMBAR (Jun 20, 2007)

Show. A foto 25 é assustadora !!!


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Boas fotos! Só senti falta de vc enumerar os bairros que aparecem nas imagens. Pr quem é de fora é um pouco complicado saber exatamente todos os principais bairros ou regiões que aparecem nas fotos. Sei que vc tirou as fotografias na zona sul, junto do Ibirapuera. hehe



É que a grande maioria dos locais eu não sei o nome rs rs


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Wendel 26 said:


> Gostei desses ângulos inéditos! Parece que foram tirados do Jabaguara ou Vila Mariana. Deixaram São Paulo com cara de capitais do Sudeste (montanhosas), com essas serras e o Pico do Jaraguá ao fundo.



Vila Clementino/Mariana

Foi da cobertura do Green Place Flat


----------



## Raphael Cavallero (Mar 21, 2010)

A densidade de edifícios se extendendo por quilômetros até o horizonte é impressionante. Os aviões pousando em Congonhas, no meio da cidade, creio que seja uma imagem única no mundo. :cheers:


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Impressionantes as imagens dos aviões passando entre os prédios. A gente sabe que é "normal", mas não deixa de ser impressionante.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pra onde você olha tem prédios nessa cidade. :nuts:


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Um marzão de prédios!!!! Colossal essa cidade!!!!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show...


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Não dá pra chamar de bonita, mas certamente de massiva e claustrofóbica.


----------



## Felipe M (Sep 7, 2016)

Ficaram lindas as fotos. Mostra bem como a cidade impressiona quando vista do alto, embora sufoque ao nível da rua.


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Sempre bom ver essa densidade de São Paulo. Três anos que não visito a cidade. 

Loucura esses aviões descendo em Congonhas. Prático, mas bem perigoso.


----------



## Andrems (Sep 4, 2007)

Porque tanta gente vive em São Paulo? O que faz tantas pessoas viverem aí? O que é que tem aí?

Belas fotos..... a melhor das energias pra cidade de São Paulo! ☺


----------



## HRLR (Aug 2, 2008)

Andrems said:


> Porque tanta gente vive em São Paulo? O que faz tantas pessoas viverem aí? O que é que tem aí?


Nesta sexta, no Globo Repórter.


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Tem muita oportunidade para quem quer trabalhar em praticamente qualquer área da economia. É diferente de Brasília, por exemplo, onde ainda não tem muito emprego no setor industrial/de transformação, e ainda é mais receptivo que o RJ, que acabou se tornando uma cidade muito cara principalmente no setor habitacional pela escassez de espaço em muitos bairros. Acredito que BH seja a cidade com características mais semelhantes no Brasil, por enquanto, mas em escala menor.


----------



## Andrems (Sep 4, 2007)

Obrigado!


----------

